# Shopping for a snow blower!



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

I think I have narrowed down my choices to a Cub Cadet 2x 524 SWE and a Toro SnowMaster 524 ZXE. For snow fall reference, I live in Schenectady NY.

Here's a little background. I had a 9 or 10 horse (forgot the width size) Simplicity from about '06 which I LOVED! Well, the ex has it now, along with the house that needed it.

What the Simplicity had, which to me seems like a necessity, was the remote wheel release trigger. Made turning practically effortless and seemed like a very simple solution with very little to go wrong.

New house is on a flat lot, flat street and has a flat drive way that is only one car wide and two cars long. I also have no sidewalks. Clearly my old Simplicity was overkill for the new house anyway...

So now I'm shopping and researching. Doesn't any one do remote wheel release anymore? All I'm finding is "power steering", which seems to be a more complex solution for what I need, and adds a lot to the price!

Anyway, since everything is auto steer or nothing, I have narrowed it down to two machines I think. Price is very important and I think my situation doesn't call for anything over 24". The two contenders are Cub Cadet 2x 524 SWE and Toro Snowmaster 724 ZXE. I must admit I am very intrigued by the single stage with self propelled design, along with the weight of the Toro. The Cub, on the other hand is MTD, and I have never been much of a fan, but it does have the features I want. Price wise both are stretching it IMO.

In a perfect world, all I really want is a 24" self propelled blower with a remote wheel release, compact size, and way under $1000.

What do you think? Any comments or suggestions? Am missing any others? Sorry for the long winded post!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

depending on your physical ability, you could look into a sno-tek ( or many other entry level rigs) and unpin one wheel. i picked up a used one from an elderly gent that was moving to a condo, the driveway he was using it on was quite similiar to what you describe, except sloped. his only complaint about the machine was that it was only one wheel drive and would loose traction once in awhile clearing deep heavy snow. one wheel was unpinned right from the day he bought it and he didnt even know untill i showed him.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum TB!
you sound like the ideal candidate for something like this:










$250 can get you a quality machine like that, which can be much better than a $600 brand-new machine, even when factoring in decades of use with the older model. (yes, I am actually saying that a 40 year old snowblower, with 40 years of use, can still be of higher quality than many brand-new lower end models..)

Im beginning my 8th winter with my 1971 Ariens, and the thing is an absolute tank..the _only_ problem I have had with it has been fiddly carb issues..(but even buying new wont shield you from potential carb issues..and its quite true in the snowblower world that newer does not always equal better..quality has been going down over time.)

and my carb issues are now solved, once I found out how to adjust it properly..the machine is now essentially flawless.

Check out my story of buying the 1971 Ariens:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page2.html

best $250 I ever spent..the machine is 44 years old, and going strong.
It has a true automotive-style differential! turns very easily, but both wheels remain powered..nothing to unlock, no trigger to press..just turn. (not all older snowblowers have a differential, but if you decide to explore this option, we can guide you to the models that do.)

Scot


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


I have a similar sized area and have used both a single stage and a 2 stage for it.

In the light stuff the SS was fast and the 2 stager slow and bulky

In the deep snow the SS bogged while the 2 stager ate it up. 

The new Snowmaster appears to offer the best of both worlds and at the same time introduces us to new features never seen before on a snow blower.


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Best Answer you could give...*



sscotsman said:


> Welcome to the forum TB!
> you sound like the ideal candidate for something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Best answer so far


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Are you handy with tools and willing to spend time with old equipment? 

another option is a Husqvarna ST224 too.


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

Tell me more! Sounds interesting. Was a differential a common thing in that era of snow blowers?




sscotsman said:


> Welcome to the forum TB!
> you sound like the ideal candidate for something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

decent with tools, not a lot of time though. Depending on how much work is involved, it is something I would explore.



tdipaul said:


> Are you handy with tools and willing to spend time with old equipment?
> 
> another option is a Husqvarna ST224 too.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Welcome aboard, you may want to look at the following machines all under $800. The Cub Cadet 524 (you mentioned this one) comes in three versions starting at $699., the Ariens built Sno-Tek 24 and the Husqvarna ST224 ( the most bells and whistles).

Personally not a big fan of the Toro SnowMaster it is a glorified single stage IMHO.

Good luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

thebisch said:


> Tell me more! Sounds interesting. Was a differential a common thing in that era of snow blowers?


They were common on Ariens "top of the line" models from 1965 to at least 1974. 

The ones with the differential from '65 to '74 were members of the Ariens "10,000 series"

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/page5.html

For those years, the high-end models for a given year had chrome handlebars, the highest HP engine available for that year (6, 7 or 8hp, depending on the year) and a differential. the more "entry level" models for a given year had white painted handlebars, the lower HP engines, and no differential. 

The easiest spotting feature is the chrome handlebars..If its a 10,000 series with chrome handlebars, it probably has a differential as well.

Also, if it has a differential, it will also have a "differential lock" on the left wheel:










The lock can be set to "lock" both wheels, which basically "turns off" the differential, locking both wheels solid to the axle..which is supposed to increase traction, but would also negate the benefit of the differential! I have never seen any reason to do that, so I always leave the differential operational..which still has both wheels powered, but wheels can turn independently of each other, which makes turning the machine easy..and I have no traction issues with it set that way.

a true differential was eventually phased out on snowblowers, im not sure exactly when..probably only because of cost-cutting concerns..IMO its a really great feature! and after I bought my '71 Ariens in 2009, and started doing more research to create the Ariens webpage, I was shocked to discover they went away! but it really works nicely..I have never found out if other brands used them too during that era, or only Ariens.

Scot


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

Were there any white handle models that had differential?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

thebisch said:


> Were there any white handle models that had differential?


I am 99% sure that no, there were not.
could be an exception! but I don't think so..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking at photos, I can see that the differential did continue at least up to 1980, on the mid to late 70's 924000 series machines. (which replaced the 10,000 series after 1974) It could have gone longer too, but I dont have much data after 1980.

Scot


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

My ST1032 made in approximately 1994, has one! As does my ST824 made around 1988.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ELaw said:


> My ST1032 made in approximately 1994, has one! As does my ST824 made around 1988.


good to know! thanks..
(my original Ariens webpage was intended to stop about 1979, so I never collected much data beyond that, other than general model numbers..)

the differential lasted longer than I thought then! nice..

Scot


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

I emailed on this, but someone is coming over tonight to look at it...

Snowblower - Ariens ST724


----------



## thebisch (Nov 17, 2015)

A couple of prospects?

Snow Blower

Ariens Snowblower


----------

